# FS- 125G with Stand



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I am selling my 125g with iron stand for $200. The tank is 72L by 52T (on the stand) by 18W. it can come with mixed blue gravel or not. Pick up in surrey.

my cell is 778-887-3585


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

PM sent.........


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

ok down to $200


----------



## sassy (May 8, 2012)

Hi there is your tank still avalible?are you around tomorrow to come see it?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Helluva deal Peter! Without fail, the good deals always come up when I am broke lol 
Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Ridiculous price man. Im surprised its not gone if it isnt already... Good luck pete


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

its on hold till friday. if they dont come sat its all up for sale agian.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Back up for sale. I want to sell this fast so I don't want to hold it.....


----------



## sassy (May 8, 2012)

whats your address?what time can i come buy it today?my email is [email protected]


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

wow great deal. can't believe you haven't sold this yet.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

my cell is 778-887-3585 first come first serve.......


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

On hold for sassy!


----------

